# Is My Rat Too Old for a New Companion?



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Back story: My two-year-old hairless rat, Havoc, very recently passed away, and his companion, Alban, who was with him from the time since Alban was four weeks old, and Havoc was 6-ish months old. They were together until last night when I took Havoc to the emergency clinic. As a result, Alban appears to be grieving. He has never been alone for his entire life until now.

Alban is 17 months old as of now. I have always thought that in the event of my Havoc dying first, I would introduce Alban to a new companion. Age is a huge concern for me. Even his middle age, would there be any chance I could introduce him to a younger rat, or would it be too risky? 

As for temperment, Alban is very shy, but has never been aggressive towards other rats. Havoc was the alpha male of the pair, and Alban never appeared to contest him. But I am concerned nevertheless. So could I introduce him to another rat at some point after his "mourning" stage passes? If so, what age would be recommended for the new one(s), and are there any special steps I would have to take because of Alban's age? Any serious advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Darges (Feb 25, 2012)

I introduced my rats who are around 2 years to 4 rats that were around 11 weeks. The older rats instantly took on a parenting role for the young rats, it was amazing to see. I introduced them once and they just mingled together as if they had known each other forever, it only needed one introduction for me to be convinced they were great for each other.

As for a mourning rat i couldn't say, but in my experience of having older rats and younger rats together, in my case they were an instant hit. They have brought new life to my older rats. I would just try introducing them like any other rats would but pay close attention to your rat in mourning, you know his behavior and signs of aggression and companionship etc and see how it goes, and as long as you watch them closely in the introductions you do, you will know whether its right or not.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost your Havoc. I think you should try to get Alban companions. I am in a similar situation; I have a 2 year old female whose cagemate died 3 months ago. It was recommended to me to get 2 baby rats to be her new companions so I adopted three 6 week old babies to introduce to her. So far I have just had their cages side by side so they can get used to each others scent and in a couple days I am going to try introducing them somewhere neutral (a place where my 2 year old rat doesn't usually play). If that goes well after a few days I will move them in together, after doing a good cleaning and rearranging of their cage. 

Maybe you could adopt a pair of younger rats? That way they will have with each other to play with when your older rat is tired. And they will still have each other when your older rat passes on. 

And this is just a guess, but I don't think you need to wait for your rat to finish mourning. I think he might just become more lonely the longer you wait. Plus he may start to get used to living alone and then you will have a harder time introducing new rats. But maybe someone knows more about this than me.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I would wait until *you* feel ready to introduce new rats. Yes, your current rat will feel lonely but it doesn't necessarily mean introductions will be harder. From what I've gathered older rats like to take younger rats under their paw (if you will). At least that's what happened with mine.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Well I am ready to introduce another rat to Alban within the next couple of weeks. He saw his vet today as a precaution to ensure he is not carrying pneumonia or any other nasty diseases a new rat would catch. He is cleared, and she recommended a quarter tablet of Baytril once a day for a week, and waiting a month to make sure he does not come down with anything....however, his vet also said that there is no real way to prevent something like this. So I'm stuck ???. My biggest concern was exactly what JessyGene said - that he would become more lonely and get used to living alone if he is kept by himself for a month. My game plan right now is to keep him alone until he finishes his course of Baytril, and then find another rat. 

Also some randomness: I was out buying Alban some more food today, and came across a spunky, friendly baby Berkshire girl *SUPER CUTE*. Her personality really stands out - she can hold her own if she needs to, intelligent, and surprisingly calm towards people for a baby (1 month old?). Obviously, she would be spayed once she is 3 months old. I'm not buying her yet , but I am keeping her in mind. Since I am considering a girl, but my biggest concerns with a female are a) will spaying at that age help with any mammary issues down the road and b) Would a grown male like Alban be less likely to be combative towards a female? Like I said, I am interested in a female, but I want to ensure spaying would be worthwhile before I drop $160 into a rat. ;D


----------

